# What is the hardest piece of barbecue to make?



## jcbigler (Jul 18, 2016)

What do you think is the most difficult piece of meat to smoke? 

Is there a piece of meat that is so temperamental or difficult that hardly anyone can get it right? 

Also, please don't say brisket, because it's not really that hard.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jul 18, 2016)

Smoking, you need patients and an accurateThermometer...BUT, I am going to say...An 8 ounce Hamburger gives me the most trouble! I can nail just about any meat, cooked by any means, but a thick 8oz Burger, pan fried or griddle cooked, is my Nemesis. No using a therm, that is cheating. I am talking Diner/Burger Joint Style, heat the pan or griddle, place the burger on, whether a single turn or flipping, then at just the right minute place a thick slice of cheese and get it melted. Rest the burger a minute or two while you assemble the plate. Bite into that burger and have it PERFECT, Juicy and Med/Rare...I can't seem to do that Consistently! I  am averaging 40% too done, 40% some portion very rare to raw and 20% Magic...JJ


----------



## hardcookin (Jul 18, 2016)

I'm going to say brisket....Lots of people struggle with it. Every brisket is different and people seem to have trouble hitting the exact temp where it is done.
Myself included I have had brisket I thought I hit pretty good, only to do the bend test and see I probably could have went another 15 mins.
You said not brisket but that's my answer.


----------



## phatbac (Jul 18, 2016)

I think beef back ribs are hard to get right. I have practiced a lot eith them making me better at pork ribs. I habe made fantastic beef ribs and absolute dog food just hard to get right.good tbing they are cheap!

Enjoy the Smoke,
phatbac(Aaron)


----------



## jasper7 (Jul 18, 2016)

I find getting crispy chicken skin is my greatest challenge, I've yet to cook one and be completely happy with the results.


----------



## crankybuzzard (Jul 18, 2016)

For me, beef tenderloin!  I have tried on several occasions to make it on the smoker and have yet to get it right!  Dry, too well done, underdone in places, etc...  I've had ALL of those issues.


----------



## GaryHibbert (Jul 18, 2016)

Ridiculous as it seems, chicken pieces.  I have no problem getting the breast done beautifully--tender & juicy, but do you think I can cook thighs?

Miss Linda likes boneless, skinless thighs and they're so darned puny that by the time I get them to the proper IT, they're dried right out.  Pretty disgusting.  Good thing I only like the white meat, but like they say--
when the women aren't happy, nobody's happy.

Gary


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jul 18, 2016)

GaryHibbert said:


> Ridiculous as it seems, chicken pieces. I have no problem getting the breast done beautifully--tender & juicy, but do you think I can cook thighs?
> 
> Miss Linda likes boneless, skinless thighs and they're so darned puny that by the time I get them to the proper IT, they're dried right out. Pretty disgusting. Good thing I only like the white meat, but like they say--
> when the women aren't happy, nobody's happy.
> ...


Try brining and Roll and Tie them, even two together. Still small but they will be done closer to your Breast meat....JJ


----------



## bog man (Jul 19, 2016)

CrankyBuzzard said:


> For me, beef tenderloin!  I have tried on several occasions to make it on the smoker and have yet to get it right!  Dry, too well done, underdone in places, etc...  I've had ALL of those issues.


I'm probably putting my neck on the block here (ready for the Axe) but have you tried to reverse sear it , or using the 3-2-1 method as some do on ribs, timing is different of course, but may help the cause ??

Warren


----------



## GaryHibbert (Jul 19, 2016)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> Try brining and Roll and Tie them, even two together. Still small but they will be done closer to your Breast meat....JJ



Thanks JJ.  I always brine but haven't tried rolling and tying.  I just fold them in half.  I'll give it a try.

Gary


----------

